

Microsoft to stop producing Windows versions - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-32658340

======
Moyamo
This is interesting. If Microsoft are switching to rolling release, how will
they roll out big updates like major UI changes?

Since they are also offering a free upgrade for Windows 7 and 8 users I think
Windows 10 will be the next XP.

------
Kooontz
Free point releases like OSX?

